# Regular Season Game #20: 12/9/2006 Houston Rockets @ Washington Wizards



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

*Houston Rockets @ Washington Wizards, Washington, D.C.
Verizon Center
Saturday Dec. 9th 7:00PM Eastern Time*


*Houston*








*(13-6)
Probable Starters*







































*VS*

*Washington Wizards*








*(9-10)
Probable Starters*























































Preview


> HOUSTON -- The Rockets have a two-time scoring champion in Tracy McGrady and one of the league's best big men in Yao Ming.
> 
> So who is the team's best clutch shooter?
> 
> ...


vBookie Rules


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #19: 12/9/2006 Houston Rockets @ Washington Wizards*

damn back to back games.

yao should dominate the wizard's pf and centers. its just up to the rest of the players to step up.

i just hope the rockets dont self destruct


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #19: 12/9/2006 Houston Rockets @ Washington Wizards*

washington were in great form after the 1st quarter against the 76ers so we shouldnt under estimate but we are in good form to and hopefully that carries over


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #19: 12/9/2006 Houston Rockets @ Washington Wizards*

the 36ers didnt have AI though

theorectically we should win this. we're the best defensive team. put battier on arenas, tmac on butler. all good


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #19: 12/9/2006 Houston Rockets @ Washington Wizards*



chn353 said:


> the 36ers didnt have AI though
> 
> theorectically we should win this. we're the best defensive team. put battier on arenas, tmac on butler. all good


Who is gonna be on Jamison? =D


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #19: 12/9/2006 Houston Rockets @ Washington Wizards*



AZNoob said:


> Who is gonna be on Jamison? =D


chucky


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #19: 12/9/2006 Houston Rockets @ Washington Wizards*

Good Job Dean & glad to hear everything good....Now Gilbert is a beast @ home avg. 30+ a game, so alston has to ready! I'm sure Head will get some time on him also....Hayes can hang w/ "Jam" no problem, gotta contain Butler he can get a sneaky 20pt. game. We should get this one, but won't be like the Bobcat game.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #19: 12/9/2006 Houston Rockets @ Washington Wizards*

Nice layout, looks familiar lol


But anyway, last time we played them, we choked away a big lead. This time hopefully we can build one, and actually keep it. Last night does not count because the Bobcats are well....the Bobcats.. lol

Go rockets!


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #19: 12/9/2006 Houston Rockets @ Washington Wizards*

This should be a tough game but LETS GO ROX :clap2:


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #19: 12/9/2006 Houston Rockets @ Washington Wizards*

hopefully Tmac and Yao will benefit from the rest in the 
4th quater


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Regular Season Game #19: 12/9/2006 Houston Rockets @ Washington Wizards*

I love how the whole preview just talks about Head, great to see him finally get some well deserved attention.

Yao will eat Etan Thomas and Haywood alive in this game.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #19: 12/9/2006 Houston Rockets @ Washington Wizards*



OneBadLT123 said:


> Nice layout, looks familiar lol
> 
> 
> But anyway, last time we played them, we choked away a big lead. This time hopefully we can build one, and actually keep it. Last night does not count because the Bobcats are well....the Bobcats.. lol
> ...


I know right? Really nice layout, I wonder who came up with that.:clap2:


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #19: 12/9/2006 Houston Rockets @ Washington Wizards*

Lets go Rockets hopefully T-Mac can back up a good game with another better game. At the very least he will have to match Arenas.


----------



## redhug (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #19: 12/9/2006 Houston Rockets @ Washington Wizards*

bet all my money to Houston.


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #19: 12/9/2006 Houston Rockets @ Washington Wizards*

anyone watching the game? why is yao sitting?


----------



## redhug (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #19: 12/9/2006 Houston Rockets @ Washington Wizards*

because he have got 2 TO.

And T-mac 2, two.

It is not a good phenomena


----------



## redhug (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #19: 12/9/2006 Houston Rockets @ Washington Wizards*

OMG, billy got 2 TO, what happened?


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #19: 12/9/2006 Houston Rockets @ Washington Wizards*

rocks have stepped out twice tonight...either refs can't see or the court is smaller than regulation:lol:


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #19: 12/9/2006 Houston Rockets @ Washington Wizards*

Tmac toying w/ the Wiz defense:clap2:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: Regular Season Game #19: 12/9/2006 Houston Rockets @ Washington Wizards*

Wow, is this the 1st time that both Yao and Deke are on the court?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #19: 12/9/2006 Houston Rockets @ Washington Wizards*

decent game so far. Just too many turnovers


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #19: 12/9/2006 Houston Rockets @ Washington Wizards*



kisstherim said:


> Wow, is this the 1st time that both Yao and Deke are on the court?


What the.... They were on the court together!?


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: Regular Season Game #19: 12/9/2006 Houston Rockets @ Washington Wizards*



OneBadLT123 said:


> What the.... They were on the court together!?


u were not watching the game? :biggrin:


----------



## redhug (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #19: 12/9/2006 Houston Rockets @ Washington Wizards*

block feast


----------



## redhug (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #19: 12/9/2006 Houston Rockets @ Washington Wizards*

Arenas is really hot tonight.

We are ahead 4, ummmmmmmmm


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #19: 12/9/2006 Houston Rockets @ Washington Wizards*

nice carry Eton...Rocks should have a bigger lead this quarter...Hayes out 6 fouls, dang


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: Regular Season Game #19: 12/9/2006 Houston Rockets @ Washington Wizards*

Hayes fouled out? :rant:


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #19: 12/9/2006 Houston Rockets @ Washington Wizards*

geez who was chuck playin on?


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #19: 12/9/2006 Houston Rockets @ Washington Wizards*

what happened? they can't play because some lights aren't working?


----------



## redhug (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #19: 12/9/2006 Houston Rockets @ Washington Wizards*

ya, hope we can get enough fire in the last quarter.


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #19: 12/9/2006 Houston Rockets @ Washington Wizards*

Yao seriously needs to do some hand strengthening exercises.


----------



## redhug (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #19: 12/9/2006 Houston Rockets @ Washington Wizards*

Yao is really hot now!!!!!!

but we should pay attention to Wizard's 3 point


----------



## redhug (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #19: 12/9/2006 Houston Rockets @ Washington Wizards*



yaontmac said:


> Yao seriously needs to do some hand strengthening exercises.


Yes, he have done a lot to improve it.
it is his weakness.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: Regular Season Game #19: 12/9/2006 Houston Rockets @ Washington Wizards*

BS call :rant:


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #19: 12/9/2006 Houston Rockets @ Washington Wizards*

dammit there goes our lead


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #19: 12/9/2006 Houston Rockets @ Washington Wizards*

tmac back spasm .. ****


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: Regular Season Game #19: 12/9/2006 Houston Rockets @ Washington Wizards*

TMAC back spasm again? :wahmbulance: :dead:


----------



## redhug (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #19: 12/9/2006 Houston Rockets @ Washington Wizards*

Back spasm?

It's time for Head, the clutch shooter.

Really tough game~


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #19: 12/9/2006 Houston Rockets @ Washington Wizards*

t-mac back spasms??? youve got to be joking


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #19: 12/9/2006 Houston Rockets @ Washington Wizards*

Seriously, TMac has back problem now? what happened? is it bad?


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #19: 12/9/2006 Houston Rockets @ Washington Wizards*

he jumped and stretched to block Arenas' shot, and he immeidately grabbed his back and came down in pain. he left the game


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #19: 12/9/2006 Houston Rockets @ Washington Wizards*

yao really plays sluggish and crappy when hes tired


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #19: 12/9/2006 Houston Rockets @ Washington Wizards*

poor guy is exhausted, he shoudnt have played so much last night


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: Regular Season Game #19: 12/9/2006 Houston Rockets @ Washington Wizards*



yaontmac said:


> Seriously, TMac has back problem now? what happened? is it bad?


he was trying to block Arenas's 3 pter then hurt himself in the back when landing, went to the locker room afterwards


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: Regular Season Game #19: 12/9/2006 Houston Rockets @ Washington Wizards*

This really sucks, I mean, when TMAC finally started to play like the old TMAC…


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #19: 12/9/2006 Houston Rockets @ Washington Wizards*

Man, its really too bad we don't have Kirk Snyder. His athleticism is what this team lacks without TMac.


----------



## redhug (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #19: 12/9/2006 Houston Rockets @ Washington Wizards*

Seems we win the game.

If we lose Tmac, the game cost us too much.


----------



## redhug (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #19: 12/9/2006 Houston Rockets @ Washington Wizards*

Only 1 point lead, 30sec left.

**#$****


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: Regular Season Game #19: 12/9/2006 Houston Rockets @ Washington Wizards*

Yeah, baby, Yao made it!:clap:
Unbelievable shot


----------



## redhug (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #19: 12/9/2006 Houston Rockets @ Washington Wizards*

Yao scored 2, we lead 3, 13sec left.

If overtime, we may lose, be careful


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #19: 12/9/2006 Houston Rockets @ Washington Wizards*

we win

yao is a beast

but now we wonder about tmac nervously


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #19: 12/9/2006 Houston Rockets @ Washington Wizards*



sherwin said:


> yao really plays sluggish and crappy when hes tired


LOL do you know what Yao's done in the 4th?? :lol:


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #19: 12/9/2006 Houston Rockets @ Washington Wizards*

got the W excellent :yay:


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #19: 12/9/2006 Houston Rockets @ Washington Wizards*

Yao:worthy: :worthy: was a animal in that 4th! Bullard beat me to it...Olajuwon type stuff right there! Tmac's back problem showed up tonight :wahmbulance: Luther Head will get more time & more shots to add to that 50% 3pt shooting...Novak will HAVE to get some time now..Rocks need more 100+ games to keep up w/ this NBA- Game of the Year so far this season


----------



## redhug (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #19: 12/9/2006 Houston Rockets @ Washington Wizards*

This is the game,,
I love it.

A great win.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: Regular Season Game #19: 12/9/2006 Houston Rockets @ Washington Wizards*

Yao dropped 23 pts in the 4th Q! And the last clutch shot by him was just amazing


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 7, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #19: 12/9/2006 Houston Rockets @ Washington Wizards*

Good game guys. Yao was unsotppable tonight, noting much Wiz can do when hes got it going like that. Insult to injury Etan and Brendan got injured tonight trying to guard Yao, lol.


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #19: 12/9/2006 Houston Rockets @ Washington Wizards*

yao is gun

what a player

tmac another conistant game. i dont think this injury is that serious. he should be alright


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #19: 12/9/2006 Houston Rockets @ Washington Wizards*

Tmac might sit out some games, but no biggie. We play in California our next 4 games, 2 against the lakers, so I don't think it will be that badd. Hope Tracy gets better quick!


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #19: 12/9/2006 Houston Rockets @ Washington Wizards*

T-Mac has a few days to recover before our away trip with 3 days until the lakers come to toyota centre then another day off before the first half of a back to back which is against the struggling warriors then the lakers again. our big challenge isnt really until we play the spurs on the 22nd and thats the game we will need him back for, we should be able to get past the clips and blazers


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #19: 12/9/2006 Houston Rockets @ Washington Wizards*

With KB24 out with an ankle injury, Tmac might just get the chance to run over the Lakers.


----------



## Kapitalistsvin (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #19: 12/9/2006 Houston Rockets @ Washington Wizards*

If Yao could get Kwame into early foultrouble... then Lakers just might end up as another meal for him.

I love to see him checking out life close to the forties... think JVG should try to acclimate him to this kind of dominance now T-Mac is out.

Good W


----------



## Kapitalistsvin (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #19: 12/9/2006 Houston Rockets @ Washington Wizards*

Watching the game in the NBA Live Archive... why are the Rockets pushing the pace in a back to back game? Alston had three quick shots, T-Mac one also... looks silly to me.


----------



## Kapitalistsvin (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #19: 12/9/2006 Houston Rockets @ Washington Wizards*

5 minutes played... Yao allready leaning on his knees looking tired, but his postgame is nice early.


----------



## Kapitalistsvin (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #19: 12/9/2006 Houston Rockets @ Washington Wizards*

Hmm... he lets Etan push him a lot. Couldn't he get down a little lower when he drives and push of the little midget? Etan also has a rejection on him. Houston keeps pushing the ball up court... strange. Good D though, makes Wiz throw away the ball a few times... nice spin move from Yao!


----------



## Kapitalistsvin (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #19: 12/9/2006 Houston Rockets @ Washington Wizards*

Uhh... 3 min left in the first, and Yao went straight from dominance to fumble after fumble.


----------



## Kapitalistsvin (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #19: 12/9/2006 Houston Rockets @ Washington Wizards*

Jumped to the fourth, Yao shooting over the double team... muahaha...


----------



## Kapitalistsvin (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #19: 12/9/2006 Houston Rockets @ Washington Wizards*

That camera man didn't look so comfortable with Yao on his lap...


----------



## Kapitalistsvin (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #19: 12/9/2006 Houston Rockets @ Washington Wizards*

Wiz solely relying on the long bomb so far in the quarter, that's a good sign, even if teams do pull of a win that way once in a while.

Yao had a few steals just in the 1.5 quarter I've watched. They weren't in the boxscore.


----------



## Kapitalistsvin (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #19: 12/9/2006 Houston Rockets @ Washington Wizards*

Damn a stupid foul by Howard. It's a desperation three... obviously the guy isn't used to guarding at the threepoint line.


----------



## Kapitalistsvin (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #19: 12/9/2006 Houston Rockets @ Washington Wizards*

Now Yao gets his shoulder a little lower and punishes the opponent... good to see. Going to the line. It's against an inferior opponent, but the attitude is different, now he's just trying to go for the kill.


----------



## Kapitalistsvin (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #19: 12/9/2006 Houston Rockets @ Washington Wizards*

How can he only have 11 rebounds... looks like he is getting every single one of them on D.


----------



## Kapitalistsvin (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #19: 12/9/2006 Houston Rockets @ Washington Wizards*

Muahaha... surry about all the posts in this monologue, but it is just great to see all the fouls and tripple teams on Yao. Even when he doesn't have the ball they start doubling him. This looks like a game with Shaq in his prime... every single player on the opposing team is having the bigman in mind every time they make a move on D.


----------



## Kapitalistsvin (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #19: 12/9/2006 Houston Rockets @ Washington Wizards*

It's good to se Yao performing in the clutch... both on O and D. He was there in Arenas' face.

But on a side note... welcome to the life of a european NBA fan. Talking to ones self in the game thread the next morning.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: Regular Season Game #19: 12/9/2006 Houston Rockets @ Washington Wizards*

Damn missed the game

Tmac will be fine(just my opinion)

Whenever hes getting on a roll some injury takes him out


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: Regular Season Game #19: 12/9/2006 Houston Rockets @ Washington Wizards*

the play in which TMAC injuried his back

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Lj_Qe7mSEY&eurl=


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #19: 12/9/2006 Houston Rockets @ Washington Wizards*

Great game by Yao. It seemed like he couldn't miss a shot.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #19: 12/9/2006 Houston Rockets @ Washington Wizards*



kisstherim said:


> the play in which TMAC injuried his back
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Lj_Qe7mSEY&eurl=


What the heck, He just jumped and it hurt it? ugh


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: Regular Season Game #19: 12/9/2006 Houston Rockets @ Washington Wizards*



OneBadLT123 said:


> What the heck, He just jumped and it hurt it? ugh


yer that just seemed like routine defense and then suddenly it hit, wierd to say the least


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: Regular Season Game #19: 12/9/2006 Houston Rockets @ Washington Wizards*

video of Yao scoring 38 pts:

http://boss.streamos.com/wmedia/nba/nbacom/news/ming_38_061209.asx


----------

